# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تو 81 روز میشه به پزشکی/دندان/دارو رسید؟

## felfel rize

*بزن رو لینک زیر و برو این تاپیکو بخون*

چندکلمه حرف حساب (شاید حالتون بهتر شه !)

----------


## ترنادو

سلام ماشاالله بهت دختر.برو ببینم چه میکنی.هر کیم هرچی حرف منفی زد هیچ اهمیتی نده.تو لایق بهترینایی چون به جای ناله کردن و شکایت کردن و صرفا گفتن جملات کلیشه ای(نمیشه)(منطقی باشین)(طبیعتاً نمیشه)(میتونین به ۱۴۰۲فکر کنین)(چرا الکی به خودتون و بقیه امید الکی میدین)و...پا شدی و قراره که بسازیش.یه جایی یه جمله ای شنیدم که می‌گفت اره غیر ممکنه تا موقعی که یه دیوونه پیدا بشه و باورش کنه.
تو هم باورش کردی پس میتونی بسازیش.برات بهترینارو نه بلکه هدفتو که صددرصد عالی ترینه آرزو میکنم
به امید مردادی که با نتیجت همه رو شگفت زده کنی.

----------


## Athen

موفق باشی♡^----^

----------


## Arnold

خدا قوت 
.کار غیر ممکنی نیست 
با توجه ب اینکه صفر هم نیستید .
سعی کنید تو هر تایم درسی حداقل یک آزمون 
جامع یا مبحثی  مرتبط با اون درس ب صورت زمان دار بزنید و تحلیل کنید .

----------


## arvin80

ایشالا انرژی ای که موقعی که این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردی توت بوده تا اخر کنکور باشه بات.
موفق باشی

----------


## farzaddd

به نظرم امکانش خیلی ضعیفه

----------


## farzaddd

> نظرتون محترمه چون من با شناخت خودم از توانایی هام تصمیم میگیرم
> شما و بقیه هم همچنین،
> چیزی که برای من شدنیه ممکنه برای شما غیر ممکن باشه و بالعکس
> موفق باشید


درسته ،من پایه ام قویه ولی باز شک دارم،شما اعتماد به نفست عالیه ولی کافی نیست،قرار بود با ۸۰ روز بیای دندون بیاری عدالت زیر سوال میره،من تهش بتونم زیست شناسی گیاهی قبول شم،شما ممکنه دندونم قبول شی،ولی فضایی فکر نکن،باشه؟

----------


## farzaddd

> الان اینکه بگی احتمالش ضعیفه چه کمکی به فلفل ریزه می کنه؟
> عدل الهی هم زیر سوال نمیره ! یکی باهوش تره ، یکی خوشگل تره ، یکی پولدارتره و ... هیچ کدوممون با هم برابر نیستیم
> اصلا شاید خدا فلفل رو نخبه آفریده و قبول میشه
> البته موافق این هستم که امید واهی از ناامیدی بدتره ولی  اینو من و شما نمی تونیم تشخیص بدیم و باید خود طرف تصمیم بگیره . خودش  میگه می تونم پس دیگه بحثی نمی مونه


اره ولی از شانسش اون درسخونا باهوشم هستن،این نمیتونه تو ۸۰ روز قبول شه

----------


## draliea

سلام وقتتون بخیر
من خودم سمپادی بودم و رشته ریاضی و تو دانشگاه کامپیوتر خوندم. بعدش انصراف دادم و کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم و الان سال های آخر پزشکیمه 
نمی دونم الان سطح اطلاعاتتون چطوره و مشکلاتتون چقدر فقط لازم دونستم چندتا مطلب رو بگم
اول اینکه ما آدما سعی داریم همه ش بگیم نه و نمیشه و امکان نداره و اینا در حالی که خب حالا گیرم نشد مگه چی میشه هیچی پس قطعا نباید ناامید شد و نباید ناامید کرد(آخه به من چه که به یکی بگم نمیشه و ناامیدش کنم،مثلا با نمیشه گفتن من آیا دردی از طرف دوا میشه ؟)
دوم اینکه الان دارین میگین 80 روز حدودا و این ها..حواستون جمع باشه که زمان زود میگذره مبادا این تایم رو از دست بدین و هی تایمتون کمتر باشه
سوم اینکه وقتی میخواین تلاش کنین علاوه بر برنامه ریزی نکته مهمی که وجود داره اینه که چ جوری بخونین...فرض کنین آدم ایکس ده بار باید یه چیزی رو بخونه و مرور کنه و آدم وای دوبار پس اگه ادم ایکس حدود 20 ماه وقت بذاره واسه قبولی ادم وای میتونه با 4 ماه قبول بشه نه عدالتی میره زیر سوال نه هیچی..ولی باید هوشمندانه بخونین یعنی با توجه به اینکه تجربی هستین سعی کنین تکنیک های مشابه کاخ حافظه و داستان سازی و اینها رو به کار ببرین تا هم از درس خوندنتون لذت ببرین و هم اینکه بتونین با یه بار خوندن همه چی رو حفظ کنین..الته توضیحش مفصله که خب می تونین خودتون یه مقدار بررسی کنین
چهارم اینکه چرا نشه؟ الان ما واسه امتحاناتمون کتابای 500-600 صفحه ای باید بخونیم با مطالب فوق سنگین تر و توبازه های خیلی خیلی کم نظیر چندروز و یکی دوهفته
اگه از من بپرسین میگم واقعا میشه به شرط اینکه چیزایی که باید رو رعایت کنین
موفق باشید

----------


## sinohe.Dr

برات بهترییین هارو از خدا میخواام موفق باشی

----------


## Hadi.Z

* پیشاپیش بابت لحن بد یه قسمت هایی از پیام عذر میخوام ، اما چون این نوع تاپیک ها هی دارن بالا پایین میشن فک کنم لازمه.

من کاملا باور دارم که قبولی یک فرد نرمال از لحاظ هوشی ، با پایه دبیرستانی صفر ، اون هم در مدت کوتاه و برای دانشگاه های دولتی تاپ و خوب زیر صفر و عملا غیر ممکن هستش.
حالا هی مثبت اندیش ها و استثناگراهای بیان بگن نه فلانی بود شب قبل کنکور خوند رتبه برتر شد. 
همه اون دوستانی که از دهم ، یازدهم و حتی تابستون با ساعت مطالعه بالا شروع به مطالعه کنکور میکنن ( + یه عده پشت کنکوری های پر تلاش ) کشک نیستن که یکی بیاد در عرض دو سه ماه همشون رو رد بکنه. 

عزیزانی هم که سر این موضوعات ( از الان میشه ؟ | میخوام در مدت کم رتبه برتر بشم | میخوام نمونه باشم | واسه خاطر تعهد به خودم و ... ) تاپیک بالا میارن صرفا میخوان اون عذاب وجدان و اون حس درونی منفی خودشون رو آروم کنن تا بتونن در ادامه راحت تر وقت تلف کنن :/
وگرنه کسی که بخواد در زمان کوتاه موفق بشه دقیقا داخل انجمن ( با عرض معذرت ) چه غلطی میکنه ؟ 

الان همین استارتر عزیز ، قراره در 81 روز موفق بشه اما نشسته داره با این و اون بحث میکنه. 
شمایی که میخوای تو این مدت کوتاه موفق بشی حتی ثانیه هارم باید قدر بدونی ! نه این که یه تاپیک بالا بیاری و پیگیرش باشی

اینجا انجمن کنکوره ، محل تبادل اطلاعات مفید درسی و ارائه تجربیات ، نه محل زدن تاپیک های چرت و پرت شخصی. 
یه مکان عمومیه ، نه مکانی که یکی تاپیک بالا بیاره بگه میخوام تنهایی گزارش کار بدم ، یکی تاپیک بالا بیاره بگه واسه تعهد به درس خوندنم هستش ، یکی تاپیک بالا بیاره بگه میخوام نمونه باشم ، ساده بگم : «هیچ» یک از اینا «هیچ» ربط و ارزشی نسبت به ما نداره !
پس لطفا یه سری قوانین ساده ی بچگانه رو در ارتباط با یک محیط جمعی و عمومی رعایت کنید :/

*

----------


## _Joseph_

*والا چی بگم ...
این مرحله برای خود رستگار رحمانی  هم قفله هنوز* 
من که خودم نمیوتونم
ولی اگر شما شرایطی دارید که میتونید در این مدت به این رشته ها برسید دیگه جای بحث کردن برید و تمام تمدکزتون رو روی رسیدن بگذارید.
موفق باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

> من از مطالب شما استفاده کردم تو انجمن و یه سریش برام کاربردی بود . ممنونم
> داداش اینو به عنوان آخرین پیامم تو این تاپیک میگم
>  راستش اصلا مهم نیست که میشه یا نه ! اگه امسال همه چیزش رو بذاره و بخونه شاید موقع انتخاب رشته یه چیز دیگه رفت و راضی شد و واقعا شاید اصلا سطح الانش و هوشش در حدی باشه که بتونه (‌به ما ربطی نداره) در هر صورت انتخاب های بیشتری موقع انتخاب رشته خواهد داشت
> یا اگه برای ۱۴۰۲ هم بخواد پشت کنکور بمونه در صورتی که امسال رو تا آخر بخونه سال بعد هم میتونه قبول بشه چون می دونه میتونه کار رو تموم کنه
> من دلیل حرف های بقیه رو متوجه نمیشم که چرا می خوان بگن نه نمیشه در صورتی که اگه هدف درس خوندن هست باید بخونه و فعلا نباید به شدن یا نشدنش فکر کنه الان باید فقط به خوندنش فکر کنه


بله همینطوره
ولی بحث درس خوندن نیست . بحث سر این نیست که خوندن در هر شرایطی بهتر از نخوندن هست قطعا هم همینطور هست و ما راهی جز خوندن نداریم.
ای کاش اصلا به جای اینکه رویامون این بشه پزشکی و دندون و.... قبول بشیم رویامون این میشد که ای کاش درسخون بشیم . ای کاش ۸۰ روز تمام درس بخوانیم فقط . ای کاش بی حاشیه باشیم و....
بحث چیز دیگری است اما
بحث رسیدن به پزشکی در ۸۱ روز است نه بیشتر نه کمتر
و من هم گفتم که شخص بنده نمیتوانم
شاید ایشان شرایط ویژه ای دارند اعم از سهمیه و .... ویا ذهن باهوش و یا پایه درسی عالی 
که میتوانند.
موفق باشید

----------


## farzaddd

این فلفلک دنبال تاییده،اره فلفلک میشه قبول شد برو حالا شروع کن چون از ۸۱ روزت فقط ۷۵ روز مونده

----------


## hannaneh.b

عجیبه که فکرمی کنی عدالت وجود داره!عدالتی وجودنداره..
نه قبولی شماجای استارتروتنگ می کنه ونه قبولی استارترجای شمارو پس بهتره به خودت وخونده هات اعتمادکنی وادامه بدی.موفق باشی


> درسته ،من پایه ام قویه ولی باز شک دارم،شما اعتماد به نفست عالیه ولی کافی نیست،قرار بود با ۸۰ روز بیای دندون بیاری عدالت زیر سوال میره،من تهش بتونم زیست شناسی گیاهی قبول شم،شما ممکنه دندونم قبول شی،ولی فضایی فکر نکن،باشه؟

----------


## aminlmnop

> عجیبه که فکرمی کنی عدالت وجود داره!عدالتی وجودنداره..
> نه قبولی شماجای استارتروتنگ می کنه ونه قبولی استارترجای شمارو پس بهتره به خودت وخونده هات اعتمادکنی وادامه بدی.موفق باشی



تو دنیا هیچ چیزی نیست که بشه گفت کاملا عادلانه است پس چیزی که به عدالت نزدیک باشه بهترین حالت ممکنه ،

کنکور عین عدالت نیست( چون سهمیه ها وجود دارند و گاها تاثیر دارند ) ولی به عدالت نزدیکه ( چون هر ساله n نفر از مناطق محروم ویا شرایط داغون قبول میشن، لزوما رابطه مستقیمی بین سطح درامدی یه خانواده و فرزندش یا امکانات و شهر و ... برای قبولی تو کنکور وجود نداره و هر کسی حالا میتونه با یه گوشی به فیلم کلاس های کنکور و ... دسترسی داشته باشه ) البته این حرف به مذاق خیلی ها خوش نمیاد ، ایرادی ام نداره اگه کسی بهونه بیار باشه خود عدالت هم ظهور کنه اینا کار خودشونو میکنن...

----------


## Violett

من پارسال شرایط مشابهی داشتم و در مدت مشابهی 4500 شدم. البته من میانگین 7ساعت میخوندم.
 سه رشته تاپ زیر 3000 میخواد حدودا، پس بنظرم نشد نداره فقط خیلی سخته و باید حسابی تلاش کنی. موفق باشی. 
خودمم با وجود دانشجو بودن چند روزه زده به کلم که باز شروع کنم  :Yahoo (4):  من دامپزشکی تهران یا بیوتک بهشتی یخوام البته پس حدود 3500 نیاز دارم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Violett

> یعنی صفر بودین و فقط دو ماه و نیم خوندین پارسال؟؟!منطقه چند ۴۵۰۰شدین؟


تجربی منطقه یک بودم. گفتم که شرایطم مشابه ایشون بود پس پایه متوسطی داشتم اما حداقل هشت-نه ماه کاملا از درس دور بودم.قبلش هم فقط دروس مدرسه رو میخوندم و نمره خوبی میگرفتم اما ازمون شرکت نمیکردم و تست نزده بودم

----------


## farzaddd

تو ۸۱ روز نمیشه دندون و اینا قبول شد الکی امید ندید،کسی که خیلی خونده میتونه رتبشو بیاره بالا

----------

